# Look what the cat dragged in!



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

About 8:45 last night I heard Cadbury wailing in the hall - now he usually does that if he wants to come into the living room and Skye is 'barring' the door, but Skye wasn't. Then I heard mega scuffling and claws scraping the wood in the hall, which is what I hear when a cat is 'making a dash for it' to pass Skye, but Skye was peacefully asleep in the living room. Then all was revealed when Cadbury walked into the living room with a mouse, which he immediately dropped and which ran under the hoover which was standing next to Barry's chair! :roll:

So spent the next half hour trying to catch the little bugger! We barricaded the hoover in with towels and sat for best part of 15 mins while it peeped out each end of the hoover, then it made a run for it over the towel in front of Barry and across the living room floor and under the settee. Then I saw him peeping out from the rat cage and put one of the large rat tubes against the space at the back, but he ran out the front, under the pouffe across the floor and under Barry's chair. Anyway we chased him back under the rat cage and finally got him to run into the tube, which I'd blocked with the towel and got him safely ensconced in the rats' carrier, where we left him to settle for the night to make sure he was OK before letting him go.

I've checked him over this morning and he seems fine - very bright, very fast, extremely wary and no blood anywhere, so hopefully skin wasn't broken. No sign of lactation (I said "him", but hadn't checked at the time) so no babies in a nest somewhere to worry about, so I'm going to release him this morning. I can't let him go back in our garden, so I'm taking him across the fields as far away from houses (and cats) this morning and will release him in a hedgerow. - it's cat proofed so the cats can't get out, 
Pretty little critter, so he is! :flrt:











Our garden has been catproofed for over 20 years now and my cats just don't catch critters. In all those years this is only the 2nd critter any of my cats have caught! They've twice 'trapped' a frog, who alerted me by screaming so loudly I thought they were killing something huge and Harry caught a bird about 10 years ago and that's it, so no need for me to say how surprised I was!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

What an adorable wee critter :flrt:


----------



## Lucky Eddie (Oct 7, 2009)

Hyablop said:


> Здрасти! Может существовать подскажете новичку что такое ИРК чат и сиречь туда зайти?? У меня обычные чаты тормозят, приятель посоветовал юзать ирк чаты, говорит ирк чат не тормозит, но для него нужна отдельная список, где её скачать? Ещё хочется для в чате было видимоневидимо народу, единодушно веселее и чтоб модераторов было поменьше  вообщем такая содержание, сколько оказывается лопать прикольные чаты, а про них никто не знает, наверное потому сколько они работают не будто безвыездно, вследствие сайт, а врозь, вообщем буду изучать, об успехах отпишусь.


Couldn't agree more.......................or less


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Is there a translator in the house?? :lol2:


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

feorag said:


> Is there a translator in the house?? :lol2:


Doesn't look like it...Google it is then 

Hello! There may be a prompt novice IRC chat that is and that is to say go there? I have regular chats brake, a friend advised IRC chat juzat says IRC chat does not slow down, but it needs a separate list where to download it? Still want to chat it vidimonevidimo people unanimously fun and so was less in general moderators such content as is devour funny chats about them and nobody knows, probably because much as they do not work without a break though, because of the site, and separately, in general will study, the success accomplish your goal.

:hmm::crazy::lol2:
</span>


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

WTF??? Looks like a spammer.

Online translators are brilliant aren't they?


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

narwww i think its a wood mouse!:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Right! :2thumb:

Just realised I didnt mention that in my OP.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

feorag said:


> WTF??? Looks like a spammer.
> 
> Online translators are brilliant aren't they?


Yes they are!! :2thumb:
I'm like a kid in a sweetie shop when i see something like this. Google translate never fails to amuse :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Missed seeing the pics, Eileen!!!


----------

